# whats the best peptide combo for boosting hgh



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

it seems cjc/ ghrp6 is the combo of choice for boosting hgh but has anyone had any good results from using other peps like hexarelin and ipamoerlin with cjc ?

cheers


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I have never used ipamoerlin but I hear it's the best one to take, think it's 3rd generation peptide, doesn't give hunger or prolactin issues like ghrp6 and 2 can. Combined with mod grf 1-29, would be a winner. Going to get some when I next stock up.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

DrHunter said:


> I have never used ipamoerlin but I hear it's the best one to take, think it's 3rd generation peptide, doesn't give hunger or prolactin issues like ghrp6 and 2 can. Combined with mod grf 1-29, would be a winner. Going to get some when I next stock up.


would you use that with ifg-1 and hgh,would there be extra benifits,i want to try

something like this next.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have some ipamoerlin coming in the next few weeks it is a better choice than 6 & 2 but both of those are excellent with Mod GRF.......one thing is for sure using a GHRP without Mod GRF does not make sense.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

mal said:


> would you use that with ifg-1 and hgh,would there be extra benifits,i want to try
> 
> something like this next.


Yes mate I would use it (ghrp) with hgh, always do now as I prefer to split my doses of hgh down into 2 or even 1 iu per shot but do so frequently throughout the day, about 3 times, then ghrp/ghf only before bed.

Still a igf-1 virgin but want to try it later this year.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

DrHunter said:


> Yes mate I would use it with hgh, always do now as I prefer to split my doses of hgh down into 2 or even 1 iu per shot but do so frequently throughout the day, about 3 times, then ghrp/ghf only before bed.
> 
> Still a igf-1 virgin but want to try it later this year.


yees i want to get the gh shot down low too,to avoid the stiffness lol.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> I have some ipamoerlin coming in the next few weeks it is a better choice than 6 & 2 but both of those are excellent with Mod GRF.......one thing is for sure using a GHRP without Mod GRF does not make sense.


I know were your coming from but i thought id try on pep at a time and must say ive seen some very nice results from using ghrp6 alone @ 125mcg im 2-3 x ed.

i had to back off from 4 x ed due to the pains i was getting in my feet.. like cts but in my feet

are there any negative effects on pituarty or any other for that matter from ipramoerlin that you know of mate?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ipramoerlin is more efficient than GHRP2 which is more efficient than GHRP6 they are all GHRP peptides you can use less 2 than 6 and less ipramoerlin than 2 to get the same effect.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> ipramoerlin is more efficient than GHRP2 which is more efficient than GHRP6 they are all GHRP peptides you can use less 2 than 6 and less ipramoerlin than 2 to get the same effect.


 so what dose do you run cjc/ipramoerlin at paul!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

OK this question is a bit off topic, but, why do some sites advertise (mod grf 1-29) as - cjc 1295 without dac, or cjc1293??? I'm I mistaken in thinking they are basically the same (mod grf 1-29), or is there a subtle difference...propeps has listed both, both 2mg and both same price!?! Or is this just to brush over the forum misconceptions...


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

DrHunter said:


> OK this question is a bit off topic, but, why do some sites advertise (mod grf 1-29) as - cjc 1295 without dac, or cjc1293??? I'm I mistaken in thinking they are basically the same (mod grf 1-29), or is there a subtle difference...propeps has listed both, both 2mg and both same price!?! Or is this just to brush over the forum misconceptions...


ive been doing a bit reading into this and it seems

cjc 1293 has a half life of a few minute... hence why some folk get a bad hot flush when using due to the sudden spike

cjc 1295 non dac has a hlf life of a few hours

cjc 1295 dac has a half life of a few days.. cause's the pituarty to bleed rather than pluse hgh

hope this helps


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> ipramoerlin is more efficient than GHRP2 which is more efficient than GHRP6 they are all GHRP peptides you can use less 2 than 6 and less ipramoerlin than 2 to get the same effect.


I dont agree on that; I would say ipamorelin is the weakest but with pretty much no sides, GHRP2 being best 'bang for buck' but sides from prolactin affect some.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PharmaSay said:


> I dont agree on that; I would say ipamorelin is the weakest but with pretty much no sides, GHRP2 being best 'bang for buck' but sides from prolactin affect some.


I mean by being more efficient because it has much less effect on prolactin and more importantly cortisol....


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

PharmaSay said:


> I dont agree on that; I would say ipamorelin is the weakest but with pretty much no sides, GHRP2 being best 'bang for buck' but sides from prolactin affect some.


would you use more ipamoerlin to make up for this lack of potency, im thinking of doing 100mcg cjc/1295 non dac with 100mcg ipam 3-4 x ed 7 day ew with 10iu shot of hgh 3 x ew

hgh on waking then peps from dinner time onwards


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trenzyme said:


> would you use more ipamoerlin to make up for this lack of potency, im thinking of doing 100mcg cjc/1295 non dac with 100mcg ipam 3-4 x ed 7 day ew with 10iu shot of hgh 3 x ew
> 
> hgh on waking then peps from dinner time onwards


100mcg is fine you don't need more than this, I am getting some clinical grade stuff in the next 2 weeks after what I have been told by someone who has used clinical grade you suffer extreme tiredness from it so using it in the day might be a problem


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> 100mcg is fine you don't need more than this, I am getting some clinical grade stuff in the next 2 weeks after what I have been told by someone who has used clinical grade you suffer extreme tiredness from it so using it in the day might be a problem


just how extreme mate? i cant afford to have it messing with my training atm

maybe ghrp6/ cjc first 2 shots then ipam/ cjc evening and pre bed???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trenzyme said:


> just how extreme mate? i cant afford to have it messing with my training atm
> 
> maybe ghrp6/ cjc first 2 shots then ipam/ cjc evening and pre bed???


I cannot say at the moment as I have not used it yet but the stuff my friend has and I will be using is clinical grade the stuff you get from china is not so the results are slightly different.......


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> I cannot say at the moment as I have not used it yet but the stuff my friend has and I will be using is clinical grade the stuff you get from china is not so the results are slightly different.......


Yes mate i know this, i wish i could get my hands on pharm grade peps

keep us posted on how you get on mate, how you going to run it and what with?

cheers


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

In regard to tiredness i havent noticed any from any of the grf/ghrp combo's pharma or generic, cjc-1295 though made me sluggish for ~3days


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vin if you are using peptides that are 99% pure they are clinical grade chinese does not come close to this.....

i get a better nights sleep on the chinese stuff i have been using of GHRP2 and GRF so it definatly effects sleep as it should do because at the end of the day it does release a pulse of GH and a common side effect of GH is tiredness, obvouisly the extent to this tiredness is different from person to person....

Pharmsay is it 1295 with DAC you have been using as this would account for the sluggishness for 3 days as it trickles(bleeds) GH through as a women releases GH...


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

PharmaSay said:


> In regard to tiredness i havent noticed any from any of the grf/ghrp combo's pharma or generic, cjc-1295 though made me sluggish for ~3days


Cheers mate, i dont get any real tiredness from hgh or ghrp6 but find i sleep better at night when im running them, i do feel a bit hazy from large hgh and ghrp6 shots its quite pleasant lol but a its nothing a coffee wont sort out, did the sluggishness were off after the 3 days and was it DAC


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Pharmsay is it 1295 with DAC you have been using as this would account for the sluggishness for 3 days as it trickles(bleeds) GH through as a women releases GH...


Yes is was with the DAC, I read about it around 3 years back sounded great on paper but the science didnt work out all that well. The tiredness i actually liked as I was still a student at this time, and well student can be and are usually lazy  . The sustained inhib of somatostatin caused carpel tunnel due to being 'on' 24/7 rather than the usual peaks and troughs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PharmaSay said:


> Yes is was with the DAC, I read about it around 3 years back sounded great on paper but the science didnt work out all that well. The tiredness i actually liked as I was still a student at this time, and well student can be and are usually lazy  . The sustained inhib of somatostatin caused carpel tunnel due to being 'on' 24/7 rather than the usual peaks and troughs.


yea makes sense mate, this is one reason why i prefer w/o DAC which in turn is GRF.....as you say it sounds good on paper but not so much in reality


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

I was actually suprised just how great the side effects were when using cjc1295 compaired to GRF. Its a shame so many are using true cjc1295 from the misguided cycles imployed a few years back still being thought as correct.

I strange how steroids are fine in constant supraphysiological doses yet CJC causes issues so quickly with no benefits


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate not yet although read good things about it.....

i don't like GHRP-6 because of the hunger and the bloat i only use GHRP-2 these days this is why i want to use IPAM...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Iwill give this some more attention vin, so you use it 1 week out a month?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

PharmaSay said:


> I was actually suprised just how great the side effects were when using cjc1295 compaired to GRF. Its a shame so many are using true cjc1295 from the misguided cycles imployed a few years back still being thought as correct.
> 
> I strange how steroids are fine in constant supraphysiological doses yet CJC causes issues so quickly with no benefits


 what issues mate?


----------

